# seeing the light after almost 8 years of chronic DP\DR



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll keep this fairly short as I don't feel like writing a huge story.. I first registered on this site in October of 2010, almost 8 years ago. I was a complete mental wreck. I barely left my house for the first few years of being DP'd and was in and out of the hospital\psych ward a few times. Ended up being placed on a few different ssris and other medications and nothing seemed to work. I floundered for a while, becoming addicted to alcohol and benzos to help cope with this horrible affliction. A few months ago I was placed on 15mg of lexapro and took the occasional benzo (mostly klonopin) when things would get really bad. As of right now I would consider myself 50% better after being on the lexapro for about 3 months. My obsessive\existential thoughts are almost gone,I no longer see DP as a threat its just something that I know will go away. I can enjoy going out and doing things without having panic attacks, and my depression is no longer crippling. In my case I believe my DP\DR was almost entirely anxiety\fear based.

You never know what could help you guys, try every possible thing you can. I never thought lexapro would have this kind of impact, but it seems I'm well on my way to finally getting rid of DP.


----------



## mmdpri (Mar 24, 2018)

No wonder why you have had it for years "people who had it for years haven't accepted it"
BTW "meds won't cure you meds help you think clearly "


----------



## mmdpri (Mar 24, 2018)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/41352-its-all-in-your-head-entirely-recovered/

Read this post hope that helps you


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

That's great to hear 
I remember you posting on here over my time on here 
Glad to hear your doing better


----------

